# Kidding emergency, first out (update: no longer an emergency)



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm having a problem. One of my does gave birth to her first kid about an hour ago and there is at least another one or two. Feels like two. One is right there but she's stopped pushing and is in distress, running around and I can't tell what I'm feeling on the few times I've calmed her down enough to go in. It seems like her contractions have totally stopped. No more pushing. She hasn't allowed her baby to eat and I gave her some colostrum but I don't know what to do at this point. I've gloved up and reached in and it feels like a head but again, she just stopped pushing and not sure it's a head. I'm sorry if I'm being redundant but I'm in a panic. Any advice would be so appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to have to go in. You will have to make sure you have a head and front legs. Or call a vet.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh my gosh, I posted too soon even though it had been over an hour. I said I'm trying one more time, reached in, and finally figured out it was a hoof holding her in and head tilted back, got it all repositioned. Mama started pushing again as soon as I got my fingers in her again after an hour. More soon. Thank you! Holy cow, that freaked me out the third one is coming I think.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You are going to have to go in. You will have to make sure you have a head and front legs. Or call a vet.


Thank you. I went in again, for the third time right after I posted this and at first couldn't tell what I was feeling again so closed my eyes and really concentrated. One hoof was forward, the head was tilted back at a not good angle and the other hoof was back but I got everything aligned and two more girls shot out one after another. Phew. It had been an hour and a few minutes which is why I decided to post in an utter panic because I had no backup but we are good. Three little doelings. ♡









I super apologize for the panicked tone of my message and then not needing advice after all but everyone here is always so awesome that I knew someone could help when I was sure I needed it.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Congratulations and good job mama!!


----------



## Luna1418 (Feb 11, 2021)

That’s awesome! Great job! 3 doelings that must be a rarity.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

No need to apologize! Sometimes talking (in this case typing) things out helped you get things sorted. You did a fantastic job! Congratulations!
Three doelings, that’s great


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Way to work through it! Really nice work. So sorry for your stress but what a great outcome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job. Congratulations


----------



## senoradirt (Sep 28, 2019)

Awesome! There's nothing you can't do now!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! And no worries on the panick post...we all have been there and totally understand. Frankly an hour is a long time between kids..so I would have been panicked too mg:
So so glad everything turned out well and your rewarded with 3 beautiful doelings


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yay for a happy ending! Good job! Head back presentations are no joke. 

For future reference, when a baby is malpositioned, labor often stalls and contractions stop. This is normal and actually very helpful since it makes it possible to reach in and reposition the kid. Good job on closing your eyes and visualizing what your hands are feeling. With the slippery amniotic sack covering everything it can be very hard to tell what your fingers are touching. A pointy little butt, shoulder, or bent knee can all feel like noses until you realize there's no mouth!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So so true^^^^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob: A big congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Yep, it can be hard to figure out what you are feeling- And that sense of panic, wondering if you can get the kid out, what to do and totally alone! You did great!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Glad you got them out and congrats!


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

Oh I would have been in a total panic too..


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all sooooo much, again, and my apologies for the delay in thanks (doe #2 pretended to be in labor last night, lol). All three girls are perfect and amazing! The first, Acorn, was about 1 lb and freaked me out at first. The 2nd was a big 3.5lb gold girl I call Oak. Then third was a beautiful 3lb black doeling named Elderberry. They are thriving and mama is doing fantastic as a ff!

I had no idea that contractions would stop or a doe would stop pushing. Live and learn, right? After I posted I realized that nearly an hour and a half had passed so we're sooo lucky everyone is so perfect.









Mama was so happy and proud!

I was so positive she had 2 bucklings and a doeling, haha. We got sooo lucky on the girls! ♡ Incidentally, they are sired by two bucks -- my first breeding mistake was underestimating the strength of a horny buck (he broke his leash to get to her after buck #1 finished his business, and she was all for it). Oops!









Thank you all again -- you're amazing humans! ♡


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m so happy everything turned out great!! Good job and congratulations!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you, @Lindsay1983!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

